# LCD prende pero no da imagen.



## Equinoxe (Sep 6, 2006)

Hola,

tengo un monitor LCD ViewSonic, que ha empezado a fallar así: prendo la computadora, prendo el monitor, el monitor muestra que hay señal de video (LED en verde) pero no prende la pantalla, se queda en negro; desconecto la alimentación (trae un adaptador, creo que saca 12v) y prende en una especie de flashazo (supongo que la lámpara) pero se vuelve a ir la imagen. Despues de x número de desconexiones a veces ya se queda prendida la lámpara. Supongo que ya se dañó esta, pero quisiera saber si a alguien le ha pasado lo mismo y cuál podría ser la solución.

Saludos.


----------



## emiion (Sep 18, 2006)

revisa el cableado con un tester


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 18, 2006)

Primero lira si a trasluz sale imagen, aunque sea con una linterna de lado.
Si es asi seguramente sera o la lampara o el circuito, las lamparas son bastante baratas, el circuito ya es otra cosa.

Aqui tenian pero es en barcelona spain
http://www.retevisa.es/


----------

